# Winter Wonderland In Georgia !



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This hardly ever happens here .. Even being sick with the flu I had to go outside and get a few pics LOL .. It's SNOWING IN GA!!!!!!!!!!!! too bad I am too sick to take the kids & dogs out to play in it Anyway just a few snap shots .... I haven't seen snow but maybe 2 times in the 12 years I have been here. I moved from the North East where we would get snow well into April . So for me it was nice to see some snow again I miss it ....


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Better you then me. We have had enough snow in Chicago this year. Thursday we got like 2.5 inches of rain too. They said on the news that if it was cold enough it would have equaled 20 inches of snow. I rather have flooded streets then to shovel again.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> Better you then me. We have had enough snow in Chicago this year. Thursday we got like 2.5 inches of rain too. They said on the news that if it was cold enough it would have equaled 20 inches of snow. I rather have flooded streets then to shovel again.


Yeah I was actually born in Aurora Illinois Just outside Chicago .. I have a shit load of family there. And that wind chill on top of the snow is enough to make you never want to see snow again!! LOL .. But I moved out of Illinois at about 7 the last time I went back to visit ... My family in Chicago it was so damn cold and windy OMG!!! lol .. So I understand why you would never miss it. :roll: We had flood watches and a lot of rain the last 2 days and now we have this snow storm that moved in after all that LOL .. Go figure !


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

The weather in Chicago wasn't too bad this year. :hammer: We only had something like 41 straight days below freezing with a good stretch below 9 degrees. Gotta love waking up with a high of -4 and wind chill of -50 for the day.

Could be worse. I could have been further north in MN or ND or something.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah were snowed over here also


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

we got snow here in Alabama as well. I live on a mountain so we got more than most people. I didn't take the time to take any pictures. I should have though its still on the ground in some spots now at 3: 47. We got about 2 to 2 1/2 inches. Sorry guys I didn't hed the moment for pictures I was looking outside saying screw that shit. Ya'll know I hate cold weather.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

We were supposed to get snow here in Valdosta.. but all we got were Tornado warnings until 3am lastnight/this morning! My sweetie is on his way from TN.. stopped in Atl lastnight.. got pics of him and his son w/the snow.. will post when I get copies! Temps here are supposed to get down below 30s this week..so we may still get a few flurries... maybe?! Would be nice if I could get some nice shots of the snow.. maybe once we get back to TN, I'll get some shots! My sweetie has a digital camera ready and waiting for me! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love snow I don't care for the wind chill. It has been a crazy year here. One day it will like -50 or so then by the next afternoon it has been up to 20 degrees. Last week we had -22 with wind chill be around -60 and by the end of the week it was 46 and balmy. People were running around in shorts and leaving their jackets at home. It was so wonderful I had the door open at work getting nice fresh air. MN if you don't like the weather wait 5 min it will change.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AHAHAHHA YES! For once I am not the one getting snowed on. Now you know how it feels! and it SUCKS! lol Take that Southern states!

 How are all the dogs handling it?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

mine have been fine the ones that are out side run back and forth until they are tired and then go in their dog houses to get warm the ones inside looked at me like I had lost my mind when I tried to let them out except for the puppies they loved to run and play in it.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Im not big fan of the snow being from Atlanta Iwas surprised that we got snow, but atleast I didnt have scghool on monday lol!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i have never seen snow... so jelouse


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

sadie, i didn't know you were a southern girl...awsome, i've got family in GA. i'll tell you same thing i told metal girl, send some snow our way!! i'm soo freakin jealous!!


----------

